# wood polish for wheels



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

What do you use for cleaning and polishing your wheels? I'm thinking that water and soap might not be so good (too much moisture) so would a simple polish work o.k.? 
Can I make a homemade beeswax polish for my wheels?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, you can make a homemade wax. If I can remember where I saw a recipe,I'll post it. (I've been looking at so many sites for homemade hair/skin products).


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

WIHH is right. Treat the wheel with whatever you'd use to treat furniture that has the same finish.

If you are unsure, a damp cloth is a safe bet on anything.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I've always been told that if you have an oil finish you should stick with oil if it is wax stick with wax.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Furniture rejuvenator from Misty Woods. Use it on anything wooden, including my guitars and wheels. I even give it as Christmas presents---everyone loves it::
http://www.mistywoodsproducts.com/OtherProducts.html
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*Furniture Rejuvenator*
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]_4 oz tin, all natural ingredients_
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Great for your antiques! Recommended for spinning wheels. Simply apply to surface and buff until smooth.[/FONT]


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Mix 1/3 bees wax, 1/3 boiled linseed oil, 1/3 real turpentine. wipe it on liberally, let it dry buff it out. You can do this as many times as you need till you get an even sheen. apply Johnsons paste floor wax, buff. Its work ,mixing is worse, needs to be warm (melt the beeswax) but is the only thing I use on stuff I build with the exception of catalyzed lacquer..

The turpentine and boiled linseed oil are flamable. No stupid human tricks. Put it in a can and you'll have enough for a long long time.

Oh yeah it probably won't smell pretty to you but your whell and anything else will love you.

Regular polishes have silicone in them. Not good


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh, these are good ideas. But how to tell what kind of finish is on the wheels?


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Mrs. Jo said:


> Oh, these are good ideas. But how to tell what kind of finish is on the wheels?


If the finish is shiny, somewhat shiny and depending how old it is it is probably varnish (early 40+) poly varnish (medium20+) and lacquer (the newest , last 10-20 years) (No guarantees ) If it flaking at all you can tell by the thickness of the flake pretty much what it is. The thicker ones being varnish. 

Other wise its a good chance its and wiped oil finish of some kind.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Take a piece (maiden, perhaps) to a local woodworker )perhaps your hardware store if they have knowledgeable people and ask their opinion. 

How old are the wheels? Modern or antique?

If very old and the finish looks like alligator skin you have shellac, which needs special treatment to get the allogatiring cleaned up. 

If it is hard and shiny like plastic, it's a verathane type thing (shudder) and no polish is required because, well, it's coated in plastic. 

Oil finishes are harder to identify if you aren't used to them, but they really being out the grain and are almost always matte. Some if the better grades of poly are similar though. 

Got pictures?


----------

